# Ba Beer Trade!!



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Man Travis aka beerAdvocate and i worked out a beer trade, and his stuff came today . WOW!!! this is one great package !! i cannot wait to try these IPA's , to bad they didnt come cold hahah , jk travis !! Im afraid to go to work tonight because my wife is allready eyeballing them!! HANDS OFF WOMEN!! she loves beer too , cant blame her. I thought this was a beer trade man !! you just couldnt resist cigar bombing me too huh !! well, now youve started something, did you forget i had to return fire :helloooo: Very well done here, this is going to be a great weekend, got all kinds of new beers and cigars and a new ashtray from Chuck !! i mite just have to call off work tonite...Thanks again for the Rad beers man, ill let you know asap how they taste !!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice trade Red....


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow man, nice IPA huh??...very nice....:dribble:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

that looks like a great weekend...


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Good trade with the extras. Enjoy


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

"...._We dry-hop this American Style India Pale Ale with seven grains and four domestic hop varieties by adding dry whole hops to the finishing tank so the beer rests "on top" of the hops for five extra days!!!!...."_...wow...Great IPA man!!!:whoohoo:


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

That IPA looks delicious! As do the smokes.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Akaike said:


> "...._We dry-hop this American Style India Pale Ale with seven grains and four domestic hop varieties by adding dry whole hops to the finishing tank so the beer rests "on top" of the hops for five extra days!!!!...."_...wow...Great IPA man!!!:whoohoo:


ummmm!!!! five extra days!!!!!! of hops...see thats what i like to hear :helloooo:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice! Enjoy!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Trade and Hit.

It all looks so very tasty.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice trade/hit... enjoy


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

AWESOME! Smoke and Drink up....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd call in sick too!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

happy1 said:


> I'd call in sick too!!


man, i want to LOL if i wasnt the boss i would :spiderman:


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Oooooh....Double Wide....a new favorite of mine after the recent move to Kansas. I burn, at least, a bottle of that stuff up a week. I likeeee! Good catch Chad...ya know they don't call him BeerAdvocate for nuthin'.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

That 5 day is great, let me know how the double wide is as I've never had it.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! 







enjoy....


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

:dribble:Oh yeah:dribble:nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome trade and smokes!!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

A beer trade....interesting


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

tmoney said:


> A beer trade....interesting


yeah, me and travis have a thing for beer hahah :roflmao: sometimes you have to take CL to the next level and do things different , like a beer trade :helloooo:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice selection you received there Red!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice trade!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I love trading beer almost as much as bombing cigars. Its a great chance to try beers that you cant get in your area so if anyone else ever wants to do a beer trade PM me. And of course cigars are always involved in the trade too.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

BeerAdvocate said:


> I love trading beer almost as much as bombing cigars. Its a great chance to try beers that you cant get in your area so if anyone else ever wants to do a beer trade PM me. And of course cigars are always involved in the trade too.


I'd consider jumping on board for that, but I imagine it'd be even more of a problem getting... erm... liquids across the boarder than it is moving the handmade crafts...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Holy crapinski! What an awesome trade there Chad! Travis kicked your arse! That's what I call a "bomb"! Sweet 

CD


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome! I love an IPA.


----------

